# The Wish List - Top 5??



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

I was spurred by an article i was re-reading about the 10 best rifles and had a thought. IF you had the opportunity to own your five favorite guns, what would they be? No opinions please...just a straight up list.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

#1 CITORI SUPERLIGHT 26" bbls uplands
#2 A-bolt 30-06 Michigan deer.
#3 Gold 3" classic 28" bbl With a cantileverd rifled slug barrell. Waterfowl and lower michigan deer.
#4 T-bolt in 22 mag. For plinking and varmints.
#5 Still looking for a tack driving muzzleloader. 


With these 5 I think I got michigan coverd.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

1) Holland & Holland express double rifle in .375 H&H









2) Savage 99 Model H in .250-3000









3) Kimber 8400 Classic with select French Walnut in .7mm-08









4) Remington Model 8 in .32 Remington









5) Ruger MkII MS Stainless in 6.5 x 55 Swede









All but the first one should be in the collection within the next 3-4 years.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Thieves ought to be interested in this thread!! :evil::yikes:


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

In no particular order-
1) Colt 1911 (one from WWII)
2) M1 Garand
3) Merkel double in .470 NE
4) Barrett .50
5) Thompson Tommy Gun


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I did a top 10 and that was hard. Well here goes.

1) Tricked out Remington 700 SPS .300WM

2) Thompson Center Encore M/L

3) Benelli SBE II 

4) Custom Savage 10 LE .223

5) AR-15

Pretty boring, I know. I think with these 5 you could do it all. Had to give my opinion, sorry.


----------



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

1 - Teddy Roosevelts Winchester 1895 that he used on his last river expedition.

2 and 3 - John Dodges Winchester 1886 and Savage 1899 takedown

4 - George A. Custer's remington .50 cal used at little bighorn

5 - Saddam Husseins chrome plated AK-47.

1 thru 4 would be worth a million or 2. Husseins rifle wouldn't be worth as much, but he's an azzhole and I'd like to have it as a reminder of the sacrifices our men and women made over there.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Picking ten is a tough task, but mine would look something like this;

1. .54 Flintlock "Virginia style" longrifle built by Allan Sandy
2. .50 Flintlock " early Lancaster" longrifle w/sliding wood patchbox built by John Bergman
3. Axtell 1877 Sharps "Lower Sporter" with 34" barrel in 45-90
4. Civil War Burnside carbine
5. 1888 Springfield "trapdoor" rifle in 45-70
6. Winchester "pre-64" model 70 in 300 H&H
7. Winchester "pre 64" model 70 featherweight in 270, aka Jack O'Conner
8. Winchester "pre 64" model 94 in 30-30
9. High Standard HD Military .22LR
10. Browning A-Bolt White Gold Medallion in 270


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

#1- E.D.M .408 
#2- Barret 82a1, 50bmg
#3- AI-AW .338 Lapua
#4- NM M1a w/a McMillan on it.
#5- High end Cooper with some beautiful wood.
#6- High end Shiloh Sharps rifle with some beautiful wood.

All over them would wear S&B scopes, except #6.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

1) High end o/u shotgun ie: Berreta or along that lines.
2) M1A
3) Barrett .50cal.
4) Browning highpower pistol.
5) 1911 pistol.

Nothing too exotic (other than the barret) 

J-


----------



## hoythunter (Feb 23, 2005)

jjc155 said:


> 1) High end o/u shotgun ie: Berreta or along that lines.
> 2) M1A
> 3) Barrett .50cal.
> 4) Browning highpower pistol.
> ...


A Fabbri O/U is what you want - Matter of fact, get 2 and give one to me for Christmas. You can find some pretty good deals on them (75K or so).

Thanks, J - You're the best.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

1. M1 Garand
2. Browning BAR
3. K98 Sniper, all matching
4. SVT40\38, all matching
5. G43/K43, sniper if possible, but I'm not picky...


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys put me to shame.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

hoythunter said:


> A Fabbri O/U is what you want - Matter of fact, get 2 and give one to me for Christmas. You can find some pretty good deals on them (75K or so).
> 
> Thanks, J - You're the best.


Yeah I can even afford to given myself a present for christmas let alone you too! LOL

I hit the Mega Millions and you get one, and maybe one other off of your list too brother.

J-


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Weatherby 30-378
MP 40
Wilson Combat 1911
Glock 27
Browning Hi-Power in 40 cal.

Can't stop at just 5

Benelli 20 ga
TC Encore
AMT 22 WRM semi-auto
SIG P556
AK 47 *full auto please*


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

5?5?

sorry, can't narrow it down that much.......


1-Browning BAR
2-AR-10 20"
3-S&W 627(make that x2)
4-Mossberg 590
5-AA-12 auto shotgun
6-Kimber Desert Warrior .45(make that x2 also:chillin
7-Kimber .300 MAG Tactical
8-Marlin 45-70 Guide Gun

there-10!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If I had to pull just 5 out of the safe.

1 Winchester 70 in 06 , inherited from my dad

2 browning superposed english stock.

3 Ithaca mag 10

4 Kimber 22 bolt rifle

5 Ruger 10/22, it stays in the back hall and kills everything that needs killing.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know enough to post a top 5/10

I do know my favorite is my Win Mod 1894 .32-40 Manufactured in 1906 - Was bought brand new by my Great-Grandfather and been in the family ever since, sat in my dad's gun cabinet for 25 years until I needed a rifle to hunt my FIL's property 2 years ago and took my 10pt ....might not be the best gun of all time, but has a special meaning to me/family history!  

Only gun I know I want for sure is a top notch O/U 12guage


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Atchison said:


> I don't know enough to post a top 5/10
> 
> I do know my favorite is my Win Mod 1894 .32-40 Manufactured in 1906 - Was bought brand new by my Great-Grandfather and been in the family ever since, sat in my dad's gun cabinet for 25 years until I needed a rifle to hunt my FIL's property 2 years ago and took my 10pt ....might not be the best gun of all time, but has a special meaning to me/family history!
> 
> Only gun I know I want for sure is a top notch O/U 12guage


That sounds good to me.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

1. Browning 12ga Superposed (Grandfather's)
2. Blaser R93 .338 Win Mag
3. Holland & Holland Double Rifle in .375 H&H Magnum
4. Winchester 101 20ga

and the toughest one....


5. Winchester Model 1866 "Yellowboy" in .44 Henry or an 1873 in .44-40

Chris


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Both a blue dot, green dot A.R. 15

Golden Eagle model 7000 Grade II. 

Any golden Eagle shotgun


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

water gun
air soft
paintball gun
bb gun
cap gun


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Dillon Mini Guns. 

Just keeping it simple....


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Any five from here. 

I'd be willing to let someone`else pick out any five on that page`for me.

-na


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

You're a man after my own heart Nick. I have a USRAC '86 Winchester that I would love to sent to Turnbull for a "makeover". Sigh.........lotsa $$$........maybe someday.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

My favorite guns in the house:

1). Springfield M1 Garand-1955 (Mine)
2.) H&R Slug hunter 12 ga. (Brothers)
3.) Thompson Center Triumph (Dad')
4.) Thompson Center Firehawk (Mine)
5.) Lever action Henry .22 (mine)

Dream list:

1.) A real German Luger
2.) 1911 Springfield
3.) Shiloh Sharp in 45-70
4.) Savage Scout w/ appropriate accessories
5.) M1A


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Custom .17 Predator or .17-204....etc.
2. My Dad's Remington 5mm
3. A .50 BMG
4. My Dad's Winchester Model 94 Sesquecentinial ( or something like that) .30-30
5. My Grandfathers .22 LR rolling block w/ an octogon barrel

On another note.....I don't want to be without these family memebers.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Nick Adams said:


> Any five from here.
> 
> I'd be willing to let someone`else pick out any five on that page`for me.
> 
> -na


That guy isn't a gunsmith, he's an artist. I'd put those guns in a cabinet and look at them instead of watching TV.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

No special order... No specific model...
#1 .17 hmr. I don't have one, but have been looking.
#2 .22 colt woodsman pistol.
#3 Compact... about a 40 cal. Glock. (self-defense)
#4 Pump or SA 12 gauge with a pistol grip.(home defense)
#5 .223 for coyote, and for just a "sniper rifle."


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know how I could pick 5 favorite guns. I would have an easier time trying to choose my 5 favorite fingers.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Zarathustra said:


> I don't know how I could pick 5 favorite guns. I would have an easier time trying to choose my 5 favorite fingers.


I only have 8 fingers to choose from, so it won't be as difficult for me.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

My Wish List is getting smaller, however more expensive:

*Remington 700 in 25.06 w/ Leupold 4.5-14
*Kimber Eclipse Target 1911 in .45ACP
*FN FAL .308 Black rifle
* T/C Hawkens .50 cal
*SKB Model 280E 20ga SxS
Holland & Holland Double Rifle 416 Rem Mag
Remington 700 Synthetic .300 Ultra Mag w/Leupold Scope
Winchester Model 21 12ga. or maybe something in a side lock.

* I have already acquired these.
FRANK


----------

